# Purchasing and Cooking Lobster?



## LittlJ (Dec 28, 2009)

Wanted to make Lobster (tails) on New Years eve and wondering if anyone has some good advice on buying and cooking .  I have cooked a lot of Seafood, but not lobster.  This is for my new Girlfriend, so I really want it to be excellent.  I would appreciate any help. Thank You


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

here are some basic links:
cooking lobster tails - Google Search
I am making lobster tail, too. I usually like them done pretty simply, steamed or boiled, with lots of melted butter. That's it. I'll put onion, celery, lemon, peppercorns, bay leaf in the water when cooking them.
Although this year, I'd like to try something a little different, so am looking forward to the responses.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

In perusing the links, I just read one where you simmer the lobstertails in champagne, then when done, remove the tails, add cream to the champagne, reduce, swirl in butter. Remove meat from shells, slice into medallions and ladle sauce over..... (cooks.com, I think)
The other one that looked good was a stuffed tail, using crab meat and bread crumbs.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 28, 2009)

Be careful when searching directions.  Lobster and lobster TAILS are not prepared the same way!


----------



## NAchef (Dec 28, 2009)

I just bake them in the oven for a few min. at about 350


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

That's why I searched for "lobster tails"
I'm going to make a lobster/crab newburg.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 28, 2009)

If you have just the tail, split the underside all of the way to the flipper with scissors. Prepare a steaming pot (1" of water and a rack). Put the tails into the hot steaming pot (with lid), and steam for 8 minutes - and DON'T peek.

I serve mine with garlic butter.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

I use a skewer so they don't curl up when cooking. Works with boiling, steaming, baking/roasting.


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2009)

Selkie said:


> and DON'T peek.


Why not? Steaming lobster is not like steaming rice where if you peek you let out necessary steam. You can take a look at the steaming tails and if they are not done you can put the lid back on and continue steaming with no harm.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 28, 2009)

I know it's not the same as rice, but it is a timed process, and "looking" will tell you nothing about how done it is or isn't, so there's no need. And removing the lid, especially more than once, will lower the temperature and effect the doneness, so rather than be tempted to "check" it every minute or so, it's just best to leave the lid on the entire time.


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually, looking will tell you a lot. If you open the lid and the lobster is not bright red then you know it is not done yet. Checking rice prior to it being done will ruin the rice. Checking the lobster before it is done will have no negative effects at all.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 28, 2009)

Steaming does require an enclosure. Opening a steaming enclosure IS a negative effect!
A red carapace is NOT an indication of doneness.
The "recipe" is a timed process under a given set of circumstances. Altering those circumstances alters the given recipe. And the alliteration between rice and lobster is much closer than you give credit.


----------



## GB (Dec 28, 2009)

I did not say red us an indication of doneness. I said it not being red yet is an indication of it NOT being done.

I have eaten thousands of lobsters, many of them steamed. I can promise you that some were not peeked on and others were. I would challenge anyone to tell the difference. 

Lobster is not done by time. As with anything else it is done by temp. Unlike rice, as long as you get to the final temp, checking will not alter the taste or texture of the end result.


----------



## Silversage (Dec 28, 2009)

You can't use an arbitrary time to cook lobster.  Like any meat, size and temperature will determine how long it takes to cook.  

I like  to broil mine.  Cut through the hard side of the shell with kitchen shears.  Lift the meat out through the slit, leaving the very back tip attached.  lay the meat attractively on the shell.  Spread the tail fins for stability.  Brush with butter & season.  Broil.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 28, 2009)

I would like to add that with rice, the steam/water goes into the food, whereas with the lobster, it is used to cook it via the moist heat.  Steam can continue to get hot, but the loss of heat by peeking will only affect the time, and one can adjust for that. With rice, lifting the lid will lose water that would go into the product, and lengthening the cooking time won't help that.
Similarities, maybe. Differences, yes.
So, how 'bout that recipe for lobster tail?
I picked up some of that refrigerated, canned, crab claw meat to accompany the lobster tails for my Newburg. I picked up some Madeira for the first time (yikes) and put some in my bean soup tonight.... mmmmm!
I'll be putting it in puff pastry shells. Not sure what veggie yet. But, it's going to be a romantic dinner. Of course, asparagus would be grand, but hubby hates it. So, maybe just peas.
Followed by a mean game of Yahtzee...


----------



## Selkie (Dec 28, 2009)

Then, GB, you post and use your recipe, and I will use mine, which is about the most simple and common, probably coast to coast.

When I posted it, I had no idea that someone would become enthusiastic about looking or not looking into a pot at a common weight of 2-3 lb. tail. I mean, it's not an old family secret, and even the preferred method of my friend, Cynthia, who with her husband, were Maine Lobstermen out of Rockport, because it's quick and simple. And I'm not saying there aren't other or even better ways of cooking lobster (I prefer grilling), but for simplicity - 8 minute steaming!


----------

